# Hecht nach dem einfrieren schuppen ?



## fragei (4. Juni 2004)

Hi !

Habe gestern meinen ersten Hecht gefangen #v  #v 

siehe auch:http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=30123

Da ich ausser Forellen noch nichts zubereitet habe, habe ich ihn erstmal eingefroren um mich in Ruhe nach Rezepten umzuschauen.

Jetzt habe ich gehört das man den Hecht unbedingt schuppen muss um auch die Schleimschicht runter zu bekommen. Die soll angeblich den ganzen Geschmack verderben.

Jetzt meine Frage: kann man den Fisch auch nach dem einfrieren schuppen, bzw. kann der Geruch / Geschmack dadurch negativ beeinflusst werden wenn ich den Fisch ungeschuppt aber ausgenommen und gewaschen einfriere?

Gruß
Fragei


----------



## muddyliz (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hecht nach dem einfrieren schuppen ?*

Den Schleim bekommst du runter, indem du den Fisch mit grobem Salz bestreust und das Salz gut verreibst. Dazu am Besten Gummihandschuhe anziehen. Anschließend das Schleim-Salz-Gemisch mit Wasser abspülen.


----------



## ThomasRö (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hecht nach dem einfrieren schuppen ?*

Wahrscheinlich schon. Warum den einen Fisch der nicht ausgenommen und nicht geschuppt ist einfrieren? Ich würde das Risiko nicht eingehen das mir der Fang verdirbt. Die Organe werden sehr viel schneller schlecht als das Fleisch. Und wenn die Schleimschicht noch auf dem Fisch ist, kann der Fisch ja nicht "atmen". Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Fisch im Geschmack negativ beeinflusst wird. Geh lieber sicher und säubere den Fisch vor dem einfrieren!


----------



## fragei (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hecht nach dem einfrieren schuppen ?*

@ThomasRö #h 

Der Fisch ist selbsverständlich ausgenommen! Steht auch so im Text.

Ich bin mir nur unsicher #t  ob man den Fisch nach dem einfrieren noch schuppen kann oder ob sich der Geschmack durch die tlw. vorhandene Schleimschicht in der Truhe auf den Fisch übertragen kann. Soll ja ansonsten ganz lecker schmecken.

Gruß
Fragei


----------



## KampfKater (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Hecht nach dem einfrieren schuppen ?*

hallo

klar kanst du den hecht auch nachher noch schuppen. der schleim geht nach dem auftauen sogar leichter runter und am geschmack ändert sich sicher nichts.

gruß
robert


----------

